

Why Do So Many Designs or Products Look The Same? - danielhitome
http://www.yankodesign.com/2010/12/06/why-o-so-many-products-look-the-same/

======
iamclovin
Playing devil's advocate, but as a startup founder who's strapped for time and
money - isn't the pragmatic choice to be "inspired"[1] by designs which work?

When big companies have done all the hard work to prove that a certain design
works (with millions poured into usability studies and what not), maybe it's
ok to piggyback on their coat-tails?

[1] Obviously there's a difference between inspiration and plagiarism.

------
iamclovin
Site seems to be down right now?

Here's a cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Awww.y...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Awww.yankodesign.com%2F2010%2F12%2F06%2Fwhy-
o-so-many-products-look-the-same%2F)

